
Stop doing everything yourself - michele
https://finotto.org/entrepreneurship/doing-everything-yourself/
======
michele
That's cool! They did it right, because they spent all their time working on
the product. What one shouldn't do is waste time doing trivial tasks which
would be better outsourced. Glad you liked the article and thanks for sharing
the video! Take care

------
namratapatil
Great read. But wanting to do everything themselves, led this duo to create a
great innovation. What started off as a search for an easy to use ECG device,
that required no help from a medical technician, led these two engineers to
develop one themselves.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIXFQaKL_F0?=hn](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIXFQaKL_F0?=hn)

